# Authentic Hadaly RDA-advise needed please



## MHD (25/9/18)

Good morning all,
Venturing into squonking and decided to look for an authentic Hadaly as i've heard only good reviews.
Out of personal preference opt to only buy authentics which is a pain right now as the hadaly is sadly discontinued. 
Question: what is the going rate for this rda?
Thanks in advance for your input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (25/9/18)

Morning

Call me crazy but having tried almost all of the HE RDA's on the market currently... I still find peace with the Hadaly. I would think they'd be well priced in the 800 region, prices may go up depending on extra's such as caps and drip tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (25/9/18)

Amir said:


> Morning
> 
> Call me crazy but having tried almost all of the HE RDA's on the market currently... I still find peace with the Hadaly. I would think they'd be well priced in the 800 region, prices may go up depending on extra's such as caps and drip tips.


Thanks for the response Amir.
Heard the Haku venna is also good and Zeki here in Cape Town recommended the flav 22.
But i think i'll settle for hadaly for now. Problem is finding one here in CT. Willing to even trade a mod for that hadaly if no one selling


----------



## M.Adhir (25/9/18)

MHD said:


> Thanks for the response Amir.
> Heard the Haku venna is also good and Zeki here in Cape Town recommended the flav 22.
> But i think i'll settle for hadaly for now. Problem is finding one here in CT. Willing to even trade a mod for that hadaly if no one selling



We have a few that may be up for sale between our group of friends (we all bought the titanium ones and may not be keeping the standard ones as well).
JHB based though- if you are fine with courier option- drop me a pm and i will link you up with guys who are selling theirs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (25/9/18)

Amir said:


> Morning
> 
> Call me crazy but having tried almost all of the HE RDA's on the market currently... I still find peace with the Hadaly. I would think they'd be well priced in the 800 region, prices may go up depending on extra's such as caps and drip tips.



i have to agree here- the hadaly's are still in my daily rotation- if built right its a pretty unbeatable flavour machine

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (25/9/18)

MHD said:


> Thanks for the response Amir.
> Heard the Haku venna is also good and Zeki here in Cape Town recommended the flav 22.
> But i think i'll settle for hadaly for now. Problem is finding one here in CT. Willing to even trade a mod for that hadaly if no one selling



I Like the flave 22 as well... Issue I have with it though is that it requires a rather long coil and I tend to get a bit of a whistle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/9/18)

MHD said:


> Good morning all,
> Venturing into squonking and decided to look for an authentic Hadaly as i've heard only good reviews.
> Out of personal preference opt to only buy authentics which is a pain right now as the hadaly is sadly discontinued.
> Question: what is the going rate for this rda?
> Thanks in advance for your input


do what I did, wait until one pops up on the classifieds 
there is a clone available on the classifieds atm for R150
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-clear-out-rsq-breeze-2-rtas-rdas.t53765/#post-719684

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruces (11/3/20)

M.Adhir said:


> We have a few that may be up for sale between our group of friends (we all bought the titanium ones and may not be keeping the standard ones as well).
> JHB based though- if you are fine with courier option- drop me a pm and i will link you up with guys who are selling theirs.



Hi, Is there possibly still another available?


----------



## M.Adhir (11/3/20)

Cruces said:


> Hi, Is there possibly still another available?


I think all the standard ones we had are sold.
My titanium one is still for sale though.


----------



## Hakhan (15/8/20)

MHD said:


> Thanks for the response Amir.
> Heard the Haku venna is also good and Zeki here in Cape Town recommended the flav 22.
> But i think i'll settle for hadaly for now. Problem is finding one here in CT. Willing to even trade a mod for that hadaly if no one selling


strongly recommend getting a clear cap especially if you new to sqounking as it is very easy to over sqounk. 
the haku and flav are a bit more forgiving.
flavour wise the hadaly is still


----------



## Ugi (15/8/20)

Hadaly for the win all day..... 
But the skyfall OMG

I will just leave this incomplete

Reactions: Like 2


----------

